# [APORTE] Amplificador 4x40, con TDA8571J & TDA1524A



## Ericktronik (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola a todos los usuarios del foro.
hoy hago el aporte de mi amplificador de 4 canales y 40 watts por salida, para el diseño utilice en TDA1524A para la parte del preamplificador, este maneja el control de graves y agudos, el balance y el volumen; para la parte del amplificador utilice el TDA8571J.

TDA8571J






TDA1524A (es el mismo que uso "@mnicolau" en con el TDA7377, en este aporte podran encontrar un vumetro si quieren adicionarlo a este Amplificador.)





EL amplificador suena muy bien y muy duro, el amplificador lo arme para la universidad ya hace un tiempo, no subo fotos porque al momento de sortearlo entre mis compañeros y yo pues lo perdi.

Adjunto un PDF en el cual encontraran los diseños de PCB y la mascara de componentes (tambien en espejo), el pdf tambien contiene todos los materiales necesarios para su construccion.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Mis otros aportes:
[APORTE] Cubo LED 5x5x5, con PIC16F877a.
[APORTE] Joystick USB (6 ejes - 32 Botones - Hat Switch) + PCB & Firmware.



Si algun moderador puede pasar por el tema y eliminarlo?
Ya cree el tema en la "carpeta" correspondiente=> audio: Gran seÑal.
Gracias

Hola a todos los usuarios del foro.
hoy hago el aporte de mi amplificador de 4 canales y 40 watts por salida, para el diseño utilice en TDA1524A para la parte del preamplificador, este maneja el control de graves y agudos, el balance y el volumen; para la parte del amplificador utilice el TDA8571J.

TDA8571J





TDA1524A (es el mismo que uso "@mnicolau" en con el TDA7377, en este aporte podran encontrar un vumetro si quieren adicionarlo a este Amplificador.)





EL amplificador suena muy bien y muy duro, el amplificador lo arme para la universidad ya hace un tiempo, no subo fotos porque al momento de sortearlo entre mis compañeros y yo pues lo perdi.

Adjunto un PDF en el cual encontraran los diseños de PCB y la mascara de componentes (tambien en espejo), el pdf tambien contiene todos los materiales necesarios para su construccion.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Mis otros aportes:
[APORTE] Cubo LED 5x5x5, con PIC16F877a.
[APORTE] Joystick USB (6 ejes - 32 Botones - Hat Switch) + PCB & Firmware.


----------



## Mauro555 (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola, te felicito por el proyecto. Parece muy interesante el integrado del amplificador. Lo alimentas con fuente de pc? Como calificarias el sonido?


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 3, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola, te felicito por el proyecto. Parece muy interesante el integrado del amplificador. Lo alimentas con fuente de pc? Como calificarias el sonido?



Puede ser alimentado con fuente de PC, aunque yo tengo un adaptador de un monitor LCD super viejo de 6A y con ese lo alimentaba, el sonido es un 10, aunque con mucho volumen la distorcion se hace evidente pero no es tan mala tampoco.


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 10, 2012)

Archivo PDF modificado.
Razon: Sobredimensionamiento del footprint, componente TDA8571J.

Por favor, si algun moderador puede arreglar el mensaje numero 1.
gracias.


----------



## brunodemus (May 13, 2012)

Justo lo que andaba buscando! jaja
muchas gracias y aprovecho a hacer una consulta: este ampli se puede alimentar con una bateria de un auto?
GRACIAS!


----------



## Ericktronik (May 13, 2012)

brunodemus dijo:


> Justo lo que andaba buscando! jaja
> muchas gracias y aprovecho a hacer una consulta: este ampli se puede alimentar con una bateria de un auto?
> GRACIAS!



Por supuesto.
este encapsulado es usado muy comunmente en radios para auto.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 6, 2012)

saludos Ericktronik, bueno el aporte, pero me queda la duda:
Y el circuito??? y con cuantos voltios anda funcionando??
gracias!!


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 6, 2012)

marcotronic dijo:


> saludos Ericktronik, bueno el aporte, pero me queda la duda:
> Y el circuito??? y con cuantos voltios anda funcionando??
> gracias!!



Circuito?
Funciona desde 9v hasta 18v.
funciona perfectamente.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 12, 2012)

el circuito, esquema, el....... el esquema de el amplificador, bueno, aunke dejas el layut como para imprimirlo y quemarlo por uno mismo, pero yo creo que hay a quienes les gusta armarse de una u otra manera.

pero bueno, el aporte esta muy bueno, saludos


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 13, 2012)

marcotronic dijo:


> el circuito, esquema, el....... el esquema de el amplificador, bueno, aunke dejas el layut como para imprimirlo y quemarlo por uno mismo, pero yo creo que hay a quienes les gusta armarse de una u otra manera.
> 
> pero bueno, el aporte esta muy bueno, saludos



el circuito esquematico esta en los datasheets de los IC.
el aporte es solo el LAYOUT y lo que vez en el PDF.


----------



## anderneo (Oct 24, 2012)

hey erictronik como puedo meterle microfono al ampleto


----------



## Ericktronik (Oct 24, 2012)

anderneo dijo:


> hey erictronik como puedo meterle microfono al ampleto



conectando el microfono a la entrada de audio.


----------



## Ericktronik (Oct 25, 2012)

Bueno gente, despues de seguir cacharreandole a este amplificador decidi mejorar el pcb y aca esta.

la placa es un poco mas pequeña que la anterior y tiene nuevas caracteristicas.


----------



## germanleonardo (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola, hago el circuito bien, ahora tengo dudas por la alimentacion, quiero conectarlo en mi auto, decis que se escuche bien, sin distorsion ni nada?


----------



## Ericktronik (Mar 15, 2013)

germanleonardo dijo:


> Hola, hago el circuito bien, ahora tengo dudas por la alimentacion, quiero conectarlo en mi auto, decis que se escuche bien, sin distorsion ni nada?



Hasta el momento no lo he conectado en un auto, pero deberia sonar a la perfeccion como suena conectado al trafo


----------



## germanleonardo (Mar 20, 2013)

una ultima pregunta, ya tengo el integrado, voy a hacer solo el ampli, por ahora, es para probar si suena lindo, para poder alimentarlo, no hace falta hacerle una fuente no? yo lo quiero conectar en el auto, solo seria mandar el positivo y negativo a la bateria verdad? Soy nuevo en lo que es la electronica espero no molestarte


----------



## fabio1 (Mar 20, 2013)

germanleonardo dijo:


> una ultima pregunta, ya tengo el integrado, voy a hacer solo el ampli, por ahora, es para probar si suena lindo, para poder alimentarlo, no hace falta hacerle una fuente no? yo lo quiero conectar en el auto, solo seria mandar el positivo y negativo a la bateria verdad? Soy nuevo en lo que es la electronica espero no molestarte



no hay que *H*a*C*er ninguna  fuente si lo queres enchufa en el auto probalo ay tambien asi no te *H*a*C*es un gasto en comprar un transformador


----------



## germanleonardo (Mar 21, 2013)

Ah listo entonces lo pruebo sin hacer la fuente, muchas gracias


----------



## maxitaurino (Mar 19, 2015)

Alguien me podría explicar como lo conecto? Tengo las salidas y me quedaría la duda dónde están las entradas de audio y de corriente y cuáles son los +y -


----------

